# Happy birthday coldwater diver!



## JOETHECROW (Sep 15, 2011)

Kevin,...hope you get some great dive finds this year, Happy birthday.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Coldwater. Looks like the water temps will match your name soon. Best of luck hauling back the good stuff.


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you guys I appreciate it. I havnt had many opportuities to dive much this year I found some really good cryers and some perfectly intact Hoods Sarsparillas, and met some of the biggest snapping turtles Ive ever seen. I will at some point try to post some of my finds before the year is out. Until then Happy Hunting!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 15, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy B Day.  CWD


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Kevin,

 So, no birthday diving for you, huh? Could'a found a contenda...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck on your next dive, and Happy Day.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Kevin! Hope to see you at the next bottle show!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a dry suit!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Sep 15, 2011)

Kevin...

 Happiest of birthdays to you my friend.  Wish we had some time to dive together.. Hope Nancy and the boys have given you a great birthday, hopefully you took some time off and did what you like to do. I look forward to seeing you and spending some time together underwater!!!

 Take care buddy,
 Wayne


----------



## glass man (Sep 16, 2011)

HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Sep 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COLDWATER DIVER ~
 MAY YOUR DAY BE THE BEST EVER~


----------

